# Resprayed Bluebird



## chilejeep (May 17, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230982575956


----------



## jpromo (May 17, 2013)

Another '38! Add it to the database.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2013)

Thats a lot of coin for a project! V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (May 18, 2013)

*reflector*

It's got the crazy rare rear reflector if thats real. I heard that translucent red ones do exist.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 18, 2013)

*Not real*



babyjesus said:


> It's got the crazy rare rear reflector if thats real. I heard that translucent red ones do exist.




Not real a poor imitation


----------



## babyjesus (May 18, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Not real a poor imitation




ah ok. Oh well. I thought it looks a bit funny, not quite right.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 18, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> ah ok. Oh well. I thought it looks a bit funny, not quite right.




Oh oh.... Schwinn 9 hole rack.... REALLY RARRRE!


----------



## babyjesus (May 18, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Oh oh.... Schwinn 9 hole rack.... REALLY RARRRE!




lol..................


It doesn't have a speedo right?  Just a sort of cap over the hole by the looks of it.


----------



## Waterland (May 19, 2013)

This is a standard model that didn't come with a speedometer, just an emblem in its place, looks like emblem has been painted. Nick can tell you more about which model it is exactly, he's the 38 Bluebird expert.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 19, 2013)

Waterland said:


> This is a standard model that didn't come with a speedometer, just an emblem in its place, looks like emblem has been painted. Nick can tell you more about which model it is exactly, he's the 38 Bluebird expert.




I have an original disc that goes in the place of the speedometer if someone buys this.


----------



## Nickinator (May 19, 2013)

Nick is out of town buying bikes today and will surely weigh in when he gets a chance, but since I hear sooo much about 38 Bluebirds around here (and I am helping him compile a registry on them),  I'm going to hazard a guess (see how good of a listener I am....)- I'm going with Fall Standard. And I believe that rack is correct (for the standard), and here is what that reflector should look like...although Nick's has damage at the top and should be red. They are like hen's teeth to find at all. 

As far as that BB goes, Nick is trying to get the S/N and will add it to the database, but I find it strange the seller doesn't even know the year, but puts that price on it? Rotsa ruck scooby doo....

OK Nick, do I get an "A"??? 

Darcie
(mom)


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 19, 2013)

*Reflector*



Nickinator said:


> Nick is out of town buying bikes today and will surely weigh in when he gets a chance, but since I hear sooo much about 38 Bluebirds around here (and I am helping him compile a registry on them),  I'm going to hazard a guess (see how good of a listener I am....)- I'm going with Fall Standard. And I believe that rack is correct (for the standard), and here is what that reflector should look like...although Nick's has damage at the top and should be red. They are like hen's teeth to find at all.
> 
> As far as that BB goes, Nick is trying to get the S/N and will add it to the database, but I find it strange the seller doesn't even know the year, but puts that price on it? Rotsa ruck scooby doo....
> 
> ...




Your reflector is upside down.


----------



## Nickinator (May 19, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Your reflector is upside down.




Huh. The few we've seen were just like that....BTW Nick still needs your S/N for the database, or at least the first part of it, if that's OK.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 19, 2013)

*Maybe*

You maybe correct I have seen them both ways the catalog pics look like yours. My translucent red one was still mounted in the bracket the other way,


----------



## Nickinator (May 19, 2013)

This is a fall standard as my mom guessed. The bike has all the right parts (other then) the seat and rear chapel door reflector. also about 4,500 dollars over priced, great project if the owner could be reasoned with.

Nick.


----------



## Nickinator (May 20, 2013)

Got the S/N from the seller, he claims to have an offer of $5700 that he's thinking he'll take...yeah I would think so! 
Darcie


----------

